# Help with this Midwest industries bike?



## crabkeef (Jan 19, 2019)

Hello all

I obtained this yesterday.  Looking for date info, and actually the hand guards that should be there in front of the grips?  Original streamers if they still exist??  This appears to be 100% original, and never really ridden much at all!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 20, 2019)

You found a really nice one! The child who owned it obviously took very good care of it. In fact, this is the first Midwest juvenile bicycle I've ever seen. Judging by the head decal and seat style, I'd put the age around mid to late 1950s - I have a Midwest tricycle with the same decal and seat.

Dave


----------

